# Raw rant



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not sure where else to vent. I belong to some other dog related forums and groups and I have to say, I really dislike people. 

I should blame myself, really. When you post something, you ARE putting yourself out there for all to critique.

I have been posting pics of my dogs food everywhere. I enjoy seeing other people's pics and I like to share mine. Well, I am getting criticized because I apparently am doing it wrong. My dogs have been eating raw food since 2007 (part time back then) and have had all kinds of animal parts. But since I cut Sarge's food up for him (because he takes forever and certain things he will not eat if its a huge piece, like liver or chewy tongue). He still gets mental and dental benefits...He gets to work on animal heads and such.

The pool of raw feeders is a small one. Instead of celebrating our successes, these people knit pick and criticize if it isn't done 'their' way. 

People are ridiculous. And they blindly follow whoever taught them the 'right' way. 

These same kinds of people have been putting me down for asking for help with a urinating problem with Sarge. 

I guess I expect too much from the human race? I expect the same patience, understanding, generosity, and kindness that I would give them. 


Stupid me. 


Ok, sorry, I know its not completely raw related. I just had to get this out there. 

On a raw note, I am taking a note from Makovach. I am recording every raw purchase I make to see what I am actually spending on my dogs. I should have done this from day one but I was more interested in getting them transitioned, finding reliable sources, etc. Now, I need to know what I am really spending. If it is comparable to feeding high quality kibble, I will quickly throw it in everyone's face that think I am stupid/crazy for feeding raw. 

I let people get to me, can you tell? I need wine I think....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't let people get to you. You know your dogs. My dogs all have different eating styles. My shelties don't like lung in huge chunks I slice theirs while the collies get a half lung because they play with it and enjoy taking their time. I know what my dogs need and I will give it to them so obviously will you. Just because you and I feed differently doesn't mean you or I am wrong - our dogs are healthy, happy and eating real food. I feel the same way with those who feed more or less bone or more or less boneless - we know what our dogs need. Everyone doesn't do things exactly them same. I think you do a great job and Dozer - though a "beast" LOL is a doll. both your dogs are lovely and in great condition - that's what really counts.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Liz. I feel better with your kind words. I have THREE dogs. I guess Hunter is my red headed step child. LOL I never talk about him. I assure you, he is there. Just the other morning I woke up to him laying in bed next to my head (butt in my face) with his head twisted to my face, coughing...in my face. SO we can not forget about him!

People are just snotty. And I am too sensitive.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I mostly ignore people - especially when they feel the need to comment without knowing they why's of what I do. If I ever give you a snarky reply just smack me around a little - LOL You need to post more pic of the step-child. There are such gorgeous dogs on this forum it sometimes seems you go from one gorgeous animal to another and so on - so hard to keep track. If it makes you feel better on a sheltie forum I was told if I gave my shelties meat larger than chicken wings or neck I would kill them - I should just stick to kibble which is what they really need. Imagine the idiocy - all because I had a picture of my sheltie puppies eating chicken legs and thighs. I dare them to tell any of my shelties they get cereal for the rest of their lives - it would be a bloodbath! LOL Silly people.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Don't sweat it. Unless those that criticize you are taking their dogs out to wolf country several times a week to hunt and kill their own prey, they too are modifying the "diet that nature intended" in some way. 

Feeding larger pieces has its benefits, but to say anything else is "wrong" is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont let it get to you. People, more often than not, are jerks. Hah.
I agree with Liz, we do our best for our dogs and we do what we can to make sure they eat well. If that means cutting up food so that they will eat, then hell, chop it up!! 

And you can always vent to us here. You know where your friends are.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I think people need to realize that different isn't always bad. Unfortunately there are too many people who have too much confidence in themselves that they have the need to pick apart any differences they see in others. " If it's not done my way it's incorrect." People like that often forget that one size does NOT always fit all. I wouldn't take it too personally. If you are comfortable in what you are doing and feel there is no harm in it, then you're fine  Without a doubt, you are doing everything in your power to look after your dogs and I think that act should be praised. I think it's a lot like driving to a new destination. Who cares if you take this intersection instead of that intersection? You still reach the same destination in the end, so what does it matter?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like people that are saying stuff don't have older dogs. Maybe sometimes they should just be spoiled a little.

I cut up almost all Snorkels' food. Sure, I could throw her a hunk of meat and watch her gum it to death. Or choke on it.

Most people would be appalled at the amount of organ she gets. It's all wrong. Sometimes we just have to adjust for the dog, not adjust the dog to the food.

Or, give her ground up food. But I do pretty much like you do - cut up most of it and then give her the turkey necks or lambsheads for her teeth.

You've been feeding raw, I would suspect, way more than most people on ANY raw board. Tell them to stick it where the sun don't shine. You know what you are doing and don't need crappy advice from raw feeding whippersnappers.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Please lets not get overwhelmed with other raw groups/forums or life in general. I love the people that congregate here and cheer me up. I feel like this forum is slowing down some and I will not allow this to happen. 

Thank you everyone for your encouragement. 

I still say this is the nicest group I have seen so far.

:grouphug:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't let people get to you!!! I do things the same way, my dogs can't eat a whole chicken so I cut an appropriate piece. If thats wrong then i guess I'm doing it wrong too.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I think, I know what group you are referring...they criticize all raw feeders that do not feed exactly as themselves. I've maybe post twice...comment sometimes...mostly read and not often any longer. I can tell you...if I had followed their way of feeding raw and not had this forum along with Natalie's website...it would have more than likely been a disaster. Their document on acquiring sources is very informative.

They would tear me apart...I cut up a lot of Yogi's food that is not bone-in. I know, he eats very well and that's all that matters.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, when I first started feeding raw, I didn't really know what I was doing and ordered a bunch of ground chicken and turkey. Boy, did people get upset about that, since it was ground. Since I was a newbie, I was like, "Oh sh*t, I am already doing it wrong". Then I read more, and heard input from other people, and realized it is okay. It is still raw, it is still better than kibble, no matter how you feed it. 

I too have heard of very unfriendly raw groups who will jump all over you for everything. Thankfully, I have never belonged to one of those.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am trying very hard to not take things so personally...or be sensitive. some would say i am caramel wrapped in titanium. 

you are not doing anything wrong...you are doing what is right for your dog.

no one knows your dog better than you....i never did get why people say 'know thy dog'....and then when you do, they tell you that you're wrong and that you don't know better than they do.

thing is, you do know your dog. better than anyone.

when those same people told me to feed larger than his head, i did and it was disastrous. he is a gulper....when i started cutting things up....he crunched and didn't try to swallow things all at once.

he's better. i'm better and the people who advised me tried but they didn't know MY dog. same as you. they don't know your dog.

how is it going with the peeing? what does your gut tell you?

and you can rant all you want. sometimes it's the way to cope. that and wine or vodka 

or a good snuggle.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You guys rock.

Each of my dogs (and I am guessing all of you do this for yours as well) have personalized meal plans. Nothing extravagant really. But, like I mentioned, Sarge needs his liver and tongue cut up. He is fine with all other large pieces of meat. I could do the "tough love" thing and MAKE HIM eat large pieces of liver/tongue. But he is a really good eater with certain preferences that I do not mind accommodating. Hunter is on a trial 'no chicken' diet to see if that was what brought on his crazy scratching marathons a few weeks ago. If anyone followed that, he has stopped scratching altogether which coincides with the no chicken meal plan. I have been giving him turkey necks for bone. I am going to experiment and give him chicken. If he starts scratching again, I have my definite answer on if he is allergic or not (NO THANKS TO MY VET...AT ALL!) The steroids and antihistamine didn't even slow him down with his scratching. He also gets his food 'chunked' because he has issues with his teeth, which according to certain raw feeders, is wrong. 

I am sure everyone that has been doing this a length of time knows their dog. Some are gulpers, some do not like (insert animal protein here), some are meticulous chewers, etc. TO say every dog must conform to such and such standards on how they are fed is stupid. 

Anyways, I feel better thank to all of you so thank you. 

As far as my "dementia" dog (Yes, people are trying to convince me that Sargeant has dementia because he is a chronic floor pisser, and having researched it myself, I assure you, he does not have this.) I have decided to try making him wear a belly band overnight and crate him when I am not at home. I am anxious to see how this goes. Sarge does seek out 'crate-like' sanctuaries in the house (he goes under the bed, under kitchen chairs) so I am hoping to slowly get him used to a crate which I will deck out with a nice, soft cushy bed and put bully sticks and stuff in there. I plan to not shut him in there for a while (He is nine, I have dealt with his pee for years, no sense rushing things now). I do however, want him to get used to it for when we re do the floor. 

Thanks for asking, Re.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dobby was not a huge fan of his crate when I got him, probably had never been in one before. He has one outside (he lived outside until about a month ago), and now one inside right next to my side of the bed. He eats in the one outside, and sleeps inthe one inside, and is now quite happy to go in both. As long as you make it a good experience for him, I think he will be fine, and it will save your floors!

Your dogs are happy and healthy, and that is what is important. 

This forum rocks =D


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Shoot I would be picked apart by those guys too. Both my guys get their food cut up. It's just easier for me to have the right amounts to share between them out of a baggie. When I get ten lbs of chicken thighs, I cut the drums off then cut the thigh in half. It works for my guys, and they do get larger RMB's for better dental benefit.

I don't understand the mentality of those who have to constantly pick on others and act like they're King...... Don't let them get to you....


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I also know who you're talking about and if it's who I'm thinking then I almost didn't want to join this website for fear you were all the same "my way or the highway" types of people. I got absolutely berated for using incorrect terminology and ended up basically getting into a pissing match with them. Ended up leaving the group because their extremist attitudes weren't going to help me learn.

I'm glad I found this site though (thanks in large part to the friends I've made on other sites) because everyone here is so helpful even if we all don't feed the same way.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wolfsnaps, stand by your dogs proudly, and with firm faith in your knowledge of how to care for them. Do not let random people's opinions/comments/beliefs allow self-doubt to slip into your life. This just leads down a dark path. 

Ask advice from people you trust, weigh it against your own instincts, and move forward from there.

I don't know about other forums; this is the only forum (besides an art-related one) that I belong to. There's enough good stuff here; I have no desire to wander...


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I lurk, but am not a member, of the group you are referring to. Your responses were incredibly well-wriiten, not snarky, and very diplomatic. I was impressed.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't belong to any other groups, sounds like I'm glad I don't!
It makes me wonder if these "people" had kids would they feed their kids all the same? What if little Johnny didn't like peanut butter, would they continue to pack pb&j's for his lunch because little Susie ate them for lunch? Sheesh, I would have been in trouble growing up if my mom made me eat what my sister ate. I took pb&j for lunch EVERYDAY. I still only eat certain things, and I don't venture away from those items. So because you "tailor" the diet to your dogs that's bad...?? People are amazing, if they actually heard some of the crazy stuff they said they would be amazed at how stupid it sounds!


----------

